# Saving Crypts and Anacharis?



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

I left my heater on in my 20H gallong so my cycle would go faster, but I left it on too long and my tank got to about 95F. (my house was also extremely hot inside and I didn't realize or take that into consideration.. a lot has been going on lately)

Crypts are melting and Anacharis lost it's bright green colour.

I'm already taking out water seeing if I can remove the warm water.. what else can I do to help the plants? Should I remove the melting leaves of the Crpyts from the roots and hope they re-grow?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I still don't understand the belief that you need a high temp to speed up cycling. 78-80 works just fine. If a higher temp speeds it up, it may make a 1 or 2 day difference. Surprised those plants didn't stand up to it. Your more delicate won't handle temps in the 86 or so range for more than a few days. I learned that the hard way.


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

Well.. I probably won't raise the temp again 

Do plants heal up? I feel terrible.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Crypts are known to be jerks when it comes to changes,so leave the root structure,and give it time.Cant promise anything but they should come back.

Cant tell ya on the other though.


----------



## joevw007 (Jul 6, 2011)

trimming dead leaves will promote growth. so id say leave them rooted where they are, wait a few days, whatever leaves die just trim away. they should heal


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

joevw007 said:


> trimming dead leaves will promote growth. so id say leave them rooted where they are, wait a few days, whatever leaves die just trim away. they should heal


I did this last night.

Would root tabs promote growth? More light in the day and CO2 will help too right?


----------

